# Are these any good



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Not far from me there is a Lawn and Garden business it is a big business in town right along the highway the guy has Exmark and Ferris so because there are tons of commercial lawn mowing services in this area his business is booming I think things are going pretty good for the guy. They have a big shop seems to be able to get good help he just took on Manhindra tractors. They have a 75 and 85 horsepower tractor with a cab AG tires one has a loader somebody said he has a 100 horsepower tractor coming in. The tractors he's starting to line up along the one side of the lot he definitely has in his mind to sell the farmers they are not your typical compact tractors for homeowners they look like true farm tractors. Does anyone hear farm with one ? Or does anyone live in an area where farmers use them?


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I know a couple of folks that have smaller Mahindra tractors (45 or so hp,maybe a little bigger) and they use them for feeding round bales and some plowing. They seem to be satisfied with them but I can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Not far from me there is a Lawn and Garden business it is a big business in town right along the highway the guy has Exmark and Ferris so because there are tons of commercial lawn mowing services in this area his business is booming I think things are going pretty good for the guy. They have a big shop seems to be able to get good help he just took on Manhindra tractors. They have a 75 and 85 horsepower tractor with a cab AG tires one has a loader somebody said he has a 100 horsepower tractor coming in. The tractors he's starting to line up along the one side of the lot he definitely has in his mind to sell the farmers they are not your typical compact tractors for homeowners they look like true farm tractors. Does anyone hear farm with one ? Or does anyone live in an area where farmers use them?


They are the largest tractor manufacturer in the world......I believe them to be good products that fit their niche, not to say they haven't had their problems, but who hasn't........
Ergonomics would have to be much improved from earlier models, but they have some fairly large cab tractors......I have a hard time looking at those two stupid lights on the hood but I digress, they may work perfectly


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

My neighbor has a 85 horsepower it is pretty awsome machine it is heavy and strong. And they are pretty reasonable on the price.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was curious about the price I'm going to stop and see what that 85 horsepower tractor is priced at. I never thought I'd even think I thought like that I always said I'd stick with the main line brands but hey who knows what's going on this day and age is milk and commodities stay like this it's all about survival
..... you just never know ,I'd like to buy All American made vehicles and tractors but depending what model green blue or read you buy it isn't made here anyway. When I saw that manhindra sitting there kind of reminded me in this area when Obama was going to restructure the car business General Motors and Dodge had to close down dealerships all the others were talking about they knew they'd be getting that letter well things being on a smaller scale around here General Motors and Dodge shut down while dealerships. Lot of dealerships for 3rd and 4th generation. They shot a guy down here is Grandpa's sold Oldsmobiles when they started em with a crank. They pleaded with GM ,GM finally gave a Buick. Well it was all about survival for him and this guy was going to survive he took on Honda and Hyundai. When he gets his new cars in late summer inventory looks a little like this here ,about an acre of Hondas and about a three quarter acre of Hyundais. About eight new Buicks in about 10 new GMCS. Obama and General Motors they showed these guys how to do it ,yeah they did
.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> My neighbor has a 85 horsepower it is pretty awsome machine it is heavy and strong. And they are pretty reasonable on the price.


 Does anyone know what Transmissions they use in the farm tractors?


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

There are very few tractors under 100 HP that are made in the USA anymore. I was really worried about buying my Kubota in 1999 for fear of a lack of parts down the road, but it had progressed o a point where I felt there was enough dealerships around that parts would be plentiful in 20 years time. So far that has proven true.

Now I am seeing where Kioti might be okay as well. I don't have any experience with them, but I know they once partnered with Kubota to get their upstart and ultimately took off. They APPEAR to be more ruggedly made with thicker steel and castings, but in the 17 years I have had my Kubota I have yet to break anything so it may be a moot point.

I have no idea about Mahindra, but I would stay clear of LSTractors and Belarus. They just do not have the parts distribution. As for LS Tractors, I say that in regards to now as someday they might have parts, just as I would have steered well clear of Kioti 10 years ago for that very reason, and Belarus never had parts even though they have been around forever. I say the latter with contempt because I have known a few guys to buy the Belarus, bragging about 60 HP and their $8,000 price tag, only to snap a rear end housing 7 months later, and never being able to get another. A tractor with a 7 month lifespan is a darn expensive tractor no matter how cheap you bought it.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I have to say I've been luckey I have a Kubota I like it I have had good luck out of.
I have a kioti and love it I haven't had any issues with.
I have a ford I hate.
So I guess theirs are good and bad in all of them


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Like Endrow said, many of the main line tractors are built overseas, rebadged, and sold in the US as Deere,Case, NH etc etc....

I think Mahindra is one of the better lines. I know McGrew in York County took them on. Might be worth giving them a call. If I bought one of their tractors I would buy all the manuals upfront (parts and service). If your dealer goes out, there are plenty of independent shops that could work on it if they have the books. Also, the internet has changed things a lot. Information is much more freely available. If your dealer closes up, you can located a dealer 5 states away and have them drop ship the parts overnight. I think the decision comes down to two things:

-Do they make a product you like/need?

-What is the cost savings?

The Mahindra website has an MSRP of $49760 for a 85 HP, 4 WD,cab, with 12 speed synchro trans with shuttle, and dual PTO.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I didn't read through all the responses, but I think the bigger Mahindra's are made by TYM. One is made in India and one in South Korea. I can't remember which is which, but they both seems like decent machines. I've heard something made in South Korea is preferred over something made in India.


----------



## arie515 (Oct 7, 2016)

RuttedField said:


> I have no idea about Mahindra, but I would stay clear of LSTractors and Belarus. They just do not have the parts distribution. As for LS Tractors, I say that in regards to now as someday they might have parts, just as I would have steered well clear of Kioti 10 years ago for that very reason, and Belarus never had parts even though they have been around forever. I say the latter with contempt because I have known a few guys to buy the Belarus, bragging about 60 HP and their $8,000 price tag, only to snap a rear end housing 7 months later, and never being able to get another. A tractor with a 7 month lifespan is a darn expensive tractor no matter how cheap you bought it.


Strongly disagree. Belarus parts are plenty available. Just google Belarus tractor parts, you'll see multiple suppliers in USA/Canada. Official distributor is www.mtzequipment.com They stock brand new original factory parts for all current models, and most of the old ones, even those sold 30-40 years ago


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Story I heard kioti (daedong) got their start by buying kubota casting molds and tooling that was worn beyond spec and was headed for scrap. They finally seemed to have solved the broken front axles problems they had.

LS builds tractors for about 5 companies that rebrands them or you can buy them as an ls - they have a good reputation here.



RuttedField said:


> There are very few tractors under 100 HP that are made in the USA anymore. I was really worried about buying my Kubota in 1999 for fear of a lack of parts down the road, but it had progressed o a point where I felt there was enough dealerships around that parts would be plentiful in 20 years time. So far that has proven true.
> 
> Now I am seeing where Kioti might be okay as well. I don't have any experience with them, but I know they once partnered with Kubota to get their upstart and ultimately took off. They APPEAR to be more ruggedly made with thicker steel and castings, but in the 17 years I have had my Kubota I have yet to break anything so it may be a moot point.
> 
> I have no idea about Mahindra, but I would stay clear of LSTractors and Belarus. They just do not have the parts distribution. As for LS Tractors, I say that in regards to now as someday they might have parts, just as I would have steered well clear of Kioti 10 years ago for that very reason, and Belarus never had parts even though they have been around forever. I say the latter with contempt because I have known a few guys to buy the Belarus, bragging about 60 HP and their $8,000 price tag, only to snap a rear end housing 7 months later, and never being able to get another. A tractor with a 7 month lifespan is a darn expensive tractor no matter how cheap you bought it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mahindra has an unparalelled warranty and their diesel engines burn so clean, most models require no DPF or DEF!!

Thats pretty amazing right there!

Damn shame they cant build all diesel engines that way.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Mahindra has an unparalelled warranty and their diesel engines burn so clean, most models require no DPF or DEF!!


What is the unparalleled warranty?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> What is the unparalleled warranty?
> 
> Regards, Mike


small tractors 7yr:

http://mahindrausa.com/news/mahindra-introduces-7-year-warranty

Bigger tractors 5yr

http://mahindrausa.com/sites/default/files/warranty/2016-Warranty-policy-TractorsOnly.pdf

Mahindra no DEF or DPF diesel engines with 5yr 3000 hour warranty:

http://www.tractor.com/features/mahindra-mcrd-diesel-technology-1671.html


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They have super egr and a cat chamber don't get too excited. The fuel economy won't be anywhere near a def engine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They said fuel economy is near tier 3. Also no DPF to clog or replace and no def to buy. No frozen def lines or tanks. 
I'm not saying it's great, but I think it's a game changer, especially for small tractors.


----------

